# Multiple Passport Photos



## Serendipity2

Can anyone tell the forum a good place to get multiple passport photos in Chiang Mai? Typically you get two - usually taken with a stereo polaroid camera. With all the great destinations so close to Chiang Mai and the need for a visa run by many every day there should be a shop in the city that does this - especially with digital photography one should be able to get a 8" x 12" sheet of 2" x 2" passport size photos. Thanks in advance

Serendipity2


----------



## Oneman

Serendipity2 said:


> Can anyone tell the forum a good place to get multiple passport photos in Chiang Mai? ... one should be able to get a 8" x 12" sheet of 2" x 2" passport size photos. Thanks in advance


Both malls in Chiangmai have several photo shops.
You can find them by asking at the information counter in the mall.

In Gad Suan Gaeo (Central Department Store) the shop I have used is basement level, near the large food court, in front of the ATM machines, and underneath the escalators.
They offer exactly what you are looking for, and will cut them to size for you, too.

Takes about 20 minutes.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai


----------



## Serendipity2

Oneman said:


> Both malls in Chiangmai have several photo shops.
> You can find them by asking at the information counter in the mall.
> 
> In Gad Suan Gaeo (Central Department Store) the shop I have used is basement level, near the large food court, in front of the ATM machines, and underneath the escalators.
> They offer exactly what you are looking for, and will cut them to size for you, too.
> 
> Takes about 20 minutes.
> 
> -- Oneman
> Chiangmai



Oneman,

Thanks for the info. I've not been to any of the malls in Chiang Mai nor the Central Department Store.


----------



## Guest

A few other shops dotted around town too, Panthip Plaza area, etc.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> A few other shops dotted around town too, Panthip Plaza area, etc.



frogblogger, 

I don't know most of those venues and have never been to a mall in Chiang Mai but I do know getting prints and re-prints in Thailand is fairly cheap. Or use to be. I would get enlargements from 35mm to 18" x 24" and they were only about $5-$6 but that was years ago. I'm sure the price has increased since then but if one has some nice photos it sure is nice to make BIG enlargements. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> I don't know most of those venues and have never been to a mall in Chiang Mai but I do know getting prints and re-prints in Thailand is fairly cheap. Or use to be. I would get enlargements from 35mm to 18" x 24" and they were only about $5-$6 but that was years ago. I'm sure the price has increased since then but if one has some nice photos it sure is nice to make BIG enlargements.
> 
> Serendipity2


Panthip Plaza is a newish mall of computer/camera shops on the corner of the Night Bazaar road, Chang Klan, and Sri Donchai (which leads down to the south-east corner of the moat).


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Panthip Plaza is a newish mall of computer/camera shops on the corner of the Night Bazaar road, Chang Klan, and Sri Donchai (which leads down to the south-east corner of the moat).


I know Chang Klan Road and the Night Bazaar so I should be in the ballpark! There are a few camera shops along Chang Klan Road as well but pretty small. I shouldn't get too lost and if I am there's always hawker food to revive me.


----------



## Serendipity2

Oneman said:


> ​Serendipity2 -
> 
> You have me very curious about that comment.
> Your OP, while a perfectly valid question, had me wondering, too.
> Perhaps other readers of this forum noticed, as I did.
> (This is not directly on the topic of photo booths, but it is on the topic of how to find products and services that expats need.)
> 
> In Chiangmai there are only two, proper, shopping malls: Airport Plaza and Gad Suan Gaeo (also known as "Central Department Store", although it is a large mall with many stores and restaurants).
> Both have several photo shops.
> There are other stores -- Carrefour and Tesco/Lotus -- which can easily be considered small malls.
> And each of those will likely have a photo shop, too.
> 
> So, how does one live in Chiangmai without ever going into either of the two large malls, or the smaller malls, Carrefour and Tesco/Lotus?
> (If you'd just arrived last week, that's understandable. Similar if one is crippled or something like that, and simply can't get around.)
> 
> When I moved to Chiangmai a year ago, one of my first priorities was to spend a few hours in each of the malls, just walking around, looking to see what was available.
> That way, when I needed something -- like photos -- I'd know where to find it.
> Do you have some other, easier, way of finding the necessities of expat life?
> If so, there will be many expats and would-be expats, eager to learn your method.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -- Oneman
> Chiangmai



Oneman,

Perhaps you shouldn't be so curious? 

I do not live in Chiang Mai but plan to move there. I've been traveling to Chiang Mai since 1978 and have been there many many times. Probably over 20 different trips. I've not been there since 2003 however and when I am there I don't spend time at malls. I hate to shop and don't like to buy much - just what I need. Perhaps bad news for the retailers? 

I spend my time traveling to other towns, villages and visiting various hill tribes. Perhaps you're a spy for old Abe Foxman? Now you don't need to be curious any more.

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Oneman, for the best part of six months when I first arrived, my total shopping experience consisted of 7-Elevens, the nearest laundry lady, and the Warorot market. Personally I hate malls - the constant gale of excessive air conditioning, the lighting, the Westernisation, the un-Thai-ness of it all. I was eventually dragged into the two main malls much against my will. Big C I've managed to avoid, although I had to go to Tesco's once to buy something on special offer for the house. Limping is about the largest store I can bear to spend more than 10 minutes in.

As for the necessities of expat life - all my necessities are easily found without going anywhere near the malls.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Oneman, for the best part of six months when I first arrived, my total shopping experience consisted of 7-Elevens, the nearest laundry lady, and the Warorot market. Personally I hate malls - the constant gale of excessive air conditioning, the lighting, the Westernisation, the un-Thai-ness of it all. I was eventually dragged into the two main malls much against my will. Big C I've managed to avoid, although I had to go to Tesco's once to buy something on special offer for the house. Limping is about the largest store I can bear to spend more than 10 minutes in.
> 
> As for the necessities of expat life - all my necessities are easily found without going anywhere near the malls.



frogblogger,

I don't know how my original post segued from multiple visa photos to malls but I concur with you and your dislike of malls. 

I suspect it was here in America that malls first appeared and they've morphed into a way of life for people who must be very bored with life. Where kids use to go out and play ball or whatever, now they hang out in malls and shopping centers and the rest of their time in front of a computer. When I go to the mall/shopping center it's to buy a new pair of pants or shoes or socks. I HATE to shop so I'm in and gone - hopefully with my purchase so I do not have to repeat at shop #2. The older I get the less I want.

The only place I've ever enjoyed shopping was at Ocean Terminal in Kong Kong at the foot of Tsim Sha Tsui on the Kowloon side. That is an incredible treat where one can [if one chooses] fabulous jewelry, fur coats including sable and ermine, breathtaking cloisonne and ivory carvings and exotic merchandise from mostly China. Even there I'm usually just a voyeur and not a buyer.

Serendipity2


----------

